

Fog detected on Titan - spudlyo
http://www.mikebrownsplanets.com/2009/08/fog-titan-titan-fog-and-peer-review.html

======
yread
Hmm Im starting to think that the really interesting articles cant be
recognized by high karma points but by the lack of tens of comments. (tho
obviously HN is best for the comments!) This is really interesting and nicely
written article!

~~~
PieSquared
This is probably because the articles which are interesting people a) upvote
and b) don't understand well enough to comment on.

For example, if we were given an article on protein folding, it might be very
interesting - causing upvoting - but also difficult to comprehend for many of
us - causing a lack of comments.

A nice heuristic. I think I'll try it a few times.

------
mixmax
_"I thought I would try an experiment of my own here. It goes like this: feel
free to provide a review of my paper! I know this is not for everyone. Send it
directly to me or comment here. I will take serious comments as seriously as
those of the official reviewer and will incorporate changes into the final
version of the paper before it is published."_

I love that - crowdsourcing of peer review. Interesting experiment.

------
PieSquared
What I personally find most interesting about this article is the
demonstration of purely human _insight_.

We're used to new techniques and new discoveries, but many of them seem
obvious, just yet unimplemented. What the author does in the article, on the
other hand, is just completely brilliant deductive logic.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Yes, it's a great example of deductive reasoning.

From my logic studies ten years ago I recall that an argument is considered
'Valid' if true premises must lead to a true conclusion (ie, no gaps in the
logic); to be 'Sound', however, it must be Valid _and_ have true premises.

This seems Valid to me so far. I guess the peer review (formal and crowd-
sourced) will test for Soundness.

------
jsonscripter
This isn't another viral marketing campaign for FogBugz is it?

